# MF135 newby question



## Todd Miller (Oct 7, 2020)

Recently purchased a 69 MF135 w/perkins diesel. 45Ish HP I believe. Im looking for a used tiller. Question is: how big can I go! Im assuming 5 ft would ok. But im looking at a used 6 footer with 7 tines. Would she run that ok? Or is 6 foot too big.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I’ve always heard....in good soil...5 PTO H.P. per tiller foot. B.


----------



## Todd Miller (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Your MF135 is about 37hp at the PTO..so you should be good with a 6ft tiller. B


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

A lot depends on the tranny gearing. A H/L tranny will handle a 6 footer with no problem. A single speed tranny will cycle the governor and resort in wash boarding, so a 5 footer would be more appropriate.


----------



## Todd Miller (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks guys. Im located in southern indiana. Not the best soil,lots of clay. I think 5 ft would be best but if i can get a killer deal on a six foot i might try it.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Make sure you get one wide enough to till your tire tracks.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Vanman08 said:


> Make sure you get one wide enough to till your tire tracks.


Or alteast offset enough to cover 1 tire track. B.


----------



## Todd Miller (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## barrel-nut (Oct 25, 2020)

Same tractor as yours, with a 5 foot tiller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Miller (Oct 7, 2020)

That looks perfect. I found a slightly used 5 footer. Picking it up tomorrow. So i guess the discussion is over! Thanks for all your inputs.


----------

